
More ties than we thought - colinprince
https://peerj.com/articles/cs-2/
======
acqq
Refresh to see always one of the random knots they generate:

[http://tieknots.johanssons.org/ties.html](http://tieknots.johanssons.org/ties.html)

Seems mostly not something you'd like to wear.

~~~
amelius
I always run out of tie!

